# Hello All!



## KingRanchBob (Sep 1, 2006)

Brand new to the forum...new Outback owner with DW and loving it! 21RS TV 2003 F-150 SuperCrew King Ranch 4x4.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

KingRanchBob said:


> Brand new to the forum...new Outback owner with DW and loving it! 21RS TV 2003 F-150 SuperCrew King Ranch 4x4.


Welcome to the site and Congrats on your new Outback!! Where are you from? Is this your 1st TT?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome! We're so glad to have you join us!!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the forum !

Lot's of great info here. 
Where are you from, there are rally's all over the country.

Keirth


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KingRanchBob!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 21rs








Glad you found us








Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KingRanchBob (Sep 1, 2006)

Live in Central Kentucky and just purchased our Outback Memorial Day weekend from a local dealer. Have had it out five times already and look forward to more. Found this forum through a guy at work who has a 23RS. Can't get enough of it! Good info from the members...look forward to many times and post's. Thanks for welcome!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

KingRanchBob said:


> Brand new to the forum...new Outback owner with DW and loving it! 21RS TV 2003 F-150 SuperCrew King Ranch 4x4.


I'll add another "Welcome" to site.

It looks like you've got a similar setup to ours, although our TV isn't quite as fancy as your KingRanch. We've been enjoying our 21RS this summer and the 2003 F-150 has been pulling it well. Let us know where you are from, and we hope to see you at a rally soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Hi KingRanchBob!*








Glad to hear you are enjoying your new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great to have another Outbacker among us! Welcome.









Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Sounds like you have a nice set up. Now that you started posting let's hear from you more often.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scctt


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Great trailer (we love ours) and awesome TV!! Welcome aboard and have a great time!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome. This is a great group of experienced campers, who aren't afraid to admit they've made mistakes and explain how they fixed them, so we can all benefit.

Fritz


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome KingRanchBobto the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS

Don


----------

